# FOR SEXY



## KaZamm1061




----------



## SxyPrincess

Boo-hoo, I'm crying!!! &nbsp;


----------



## JabbaJawz

Kaz,

You said Sxy had a boyfriend, so why are you allowing yourself to fall so deeply? &nbsp;I guess you can't help who you love, but I hate to see you set yourself up for heartache again when you are barely over the first one. &nbsp;

Just a thought,


----------



## KaZamm1061

Thanks

(Edited by KaZamm1061 at 3:20 pm on Jan. 15, 2002)


----------



## KaZamm1061

.Lauren what are you talking about?? Over the first one?? Its been over a year and a half since she has been gone. I think im well over her by now dont you. 
I feel.. I feel well my post explains the way i feel about Sexy. Thanks for the concern though, but i think im a big boy i can handle another rejection if it happens. I THINK!!! Im willing to take that CHANCE. Sexy,
 doesnt have a boyfreind anymore to my knowledge


----------



## Sticks

I thought that was pretty kewel.


----------



## Christy

&nbsp;Did I not tell you two to knock this crap off after the new year! &nbsp;I just threw up all over my desk! &nbsp; &nbsp;


----------



## KaZamm1061

What you dont like the mushy stuff?????? Awwwww..


----------



## JabbaJawz

I LOVE THE MUSH Kaz!!! &nbsp;Did you see my website lately? &nbsp;There's a new page on there and it has GREAT NEWSSSSSSSSSSSS!! &nbsp;Checka-check it out!!!


----------



## SxyPrincess

@ Christy!!!!

BTW...doesn't this dude  look like the 7-up dot???  

(Edited by SxyPrincess at 4:35 pm on Jan. 15, 2002)


----------



## KaZamm1061

looking now


----------



## JabbaJawz

Read every word, it is the most romantic thing anyone ever did for me!!!! &nbsp;:-D &nbsp;Therefore, roll with the mush, I love it too, heheheeh


----------



## Christy

Kaz, actually no! &nbsp;I've never been much into mushy. &nbsp;To gay. &nbsp;I guess I'm a bit strange. &nbsp;I'm not into my man finding his &quot;sensitive side&quot;. &nbsp;I do not want to see that EVER! &nbsp;If he ever writes me a poem (other than a dirty limerick) or cries while I'm watching &quot;Beaches&quot;, he is out the door! &nbsp;

Not that it's bad for you and sxy. &nbsp; Lots of girls like that stuff. &nbsp;


----------



## JabbaJawz

Christy, 

You're certainly right, it's not for everyone. &nbsp;I love it and so does my guy, but the girls at his work tease the living crap out of him, hehe!! &nbsp;They tell him they could never date him b/c he is way too much of a mushball!! &nbsp;


----------



## Christy

lauren, ahhh, now that was nice. &nbsp;(Just read your website). &nbsp;Congratulations!


----------



## SxyPrincess

Hey...don't leave me out on the website???? :


----------



## JabbaJawz

Thank you!!! &nbsp;I am INCREDIBLY excited and happy about it


----------



## JabbaJawz

Come on now Sexy...think....I got the link right on my profile, lololol!! &nbsp;


----------



## Cowgirl

I'd love to get a love letter just once... I guess the guys I've dated just haven't been romantic enough. &nbsp; 
I'd love for a guy to sing me a song he wrote. &nbsp;:guitar: 
The most romantic thing a guy has ever done was pick out a star for me. &nbsp;He told me that was my star, and now every time I look at it I think of him (not a bad thing). 
Here's a good question: &nbsp;What's the most romantic thing you've ever done or someone has done for you?


----------



## Frank

The most romantic thing a girl has ever done for me, is learn how to play a favorite song of mine on the piano.

Until then, she didn't know how to play.


----------



## RoseRed

I wish I could think of something, but at the moment, my husband is SOOOOO in the doghouse for forgetting my birthday!!! &nbsp;


----------



## JabbaJawz

OMGGGGGGG, I would be hot to trot over that one!!! &nbsp;Doghouse is the appropriate place for him to be...for a least a few days, hehe!!


----------



## Sharon

For you RoseRed!

























&lt;--------For your husband.


----------



## JabbaJawz

Hahahahaha, that post was the best Sharon!!!


----------



## RoseRed

Thank You Sharon!!! &nbsp;


----------



## SxyPrincess

Oooohhh.....so sorry Rose. &nbsp;I've been there before, and it's such a horrible feeling. &nbsp; &nbsp; Also for your husband -----&gt; 

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!!!!!!!!! &nbsp; &nbsp;


----------



## SxyPrincess

Lauren,

You know...right after I posted, that is the first thing that came to mind! &nbsp;


----------



## RoseRed

Thanks Princess!

Now - if he forget's Mother's Day again.... he will definitely be in even bigger trouble!!!

Sharon - where did you get those other emoticons? &nbsp;I don't see them on the list....


----------



## Frank

Easy - just do a 'quote' on her post and you can see them.


----------



## Sharon

Here you go Rose...

http://mysmilies.com/?archive=index&amp;frame=main

Look on the left side of the page and each catagory opens up a page (or more) full of smilies.

Have fun!


----------



## JabbaJawz

AWESOME!! &nbsp;Thanks for sharin'...Sharon, hehe!


----------



## RoseRed

Cool - thanks!


----------



## PmoneyandTT

Hey Lauren - Is that Solomons Victoria Inn a bed and breakfast? &nbsp;Are you required to stay 2 nights? &nbsp;Pmoney was looking to stay in a bed and breakfast just to be romantic - but the places were requiring 2 night stay.. I don't know what places he looked at - so I don't know if he looked into this one.. Very nice pics..


----------



## JabbaJawz

Thanks TT, it was the best night ever!! &nbsp;We only stayed 1 night so I'm sure it would be fine!! &nbsp;They have a website, if you want to check it out further, http://www.solomonsvictorianinn.com/. &nbsp;The room we stayed in was 'The Harbor Sunset' and it was soooooo nice!! &nbsp;The Inn-Keepers are really neat also and it was so nice because it was like a whole other world, even though we weren't really that far from home!


----------



## PmoneyandTT

GIRL - that place is really really nice.. The room you guys had - was like that... I will let Pmoney know.. That valentine package deal looks good also.. The only thing - I gotta work - so I don't want to be staying there.. I wouldn't want to get up in the morning.. I think you gotta stay 3 nights.. Maybe - I will talk with him.. You have been so helpful - thanks.


----------



## RoseRed

Pmoney,

My husband and I have stayed at several different B&amp;Bs and in our experience have found that if you show up on their front doorstep w/o a reserevation and they have an opening, the'll let it to you for the night.

But... not a great idea if you are trying to plan ahead...... &nbsp;Have fun!


----------



## PmoneyandTT

I figured the time of the season - it really wouldn't be a problem - but he likes to plan - thanks - I'll let you know if we end up staying there..


----------



## PmoneyandTT

so rose did your husband eventually get you something? Or his he still roughing it in the doghouse? &nbsp;No treats for him.. How could he forget your birthday? MEN


----------



## RoseRed

Well, yes he did. &nbsp;He got me a gift certificate to a day spa in La Plata and I am going to go with a girlfriend who got the same for Christmas. &nbsp;We are also going out to dinner this Saturday night. &nbsp;I let him back in after he groveled a bit....


----------



## PmoneyandTT

That is to funny.. Im sure he will try to remember the next go around.. That spa sure sounds good.. Pmoney's birthday is coming up soon - Mine isn't until July.. I was thinking of getting him something like that.. I think he would really enjoy it.. With the body massage - and just getting his skin pampered.. Let me know how you like the place your going too.. And good for you - making him sweat..


----------



## RoseRed

Let's hope he learns his lesson! &nbsp;

I will let you know how the spa is. &nbsp;Its for 5 1/2 hours, I think, and includes lunch. &nbsp;I am looking forward to it.

Birthday idea.... maybe get a couples package


----------



## jazz lady

> Quote: from PmoneyandTT on 8:50 am on Jan. 17, 2002[br].. I was thinking of getting him something like that.. I think he would really enjoy it.. With the body massage - and just getting his skin pampered..


I got a spa package from the place in La Plata (the name escapes me right now) for a friend of mine as a Christmas present and noticed when I got it they had several packages for men too!  I'm sure Pmoney would enjoy it - what man DOESN'T like to be pampered?


----------



## RoseRed

Was it Total Serenity Day Spa? &nbsp;That is where mine is from. &nbsp;What did you (or your friend) think of the place and the services? &nbsp;


----------



## PmoneyandTT

Yea Jazzy - how was it.. Rose - let me know how the lunch was and everything - I would like to look into it really soon.. Do they have a website? &nbsp;I would love to get some more information.. The more I think about this - the more it sounds like a winner.. Last year - we had a dinner party for him with his brother and wife and some friends.. This time I want it to be more personal.. And going with him would be great - because I can get my massage on also.. Give me details - Im really hyped about this.. Im glad you told me - because I couldn't think of anything..

Remember a few months ago a young lady was asking about what she should get her man for christmas? &nbsp;Well I broke down and got Pmoney a remote truck - you would of thought he won the lottery - he loved it..


----------



## SxyPrincess

Lauren,

I just looked at your website, and read the poem Dean gave to you before he proposed and it had me in tears!!! &nbsp; &nbsp;Congratulations on the engagement!!! &nbsp; &nbsp; 

Have you thought about a date??


----------



## JabbaJawz

AAwww, thank you!! &nbsp;He is the sweetest thing, that's for sure!!!! &nbsp;He really pulled it off!! &nbsp;Yes, May 31, 2003!!!! &nbsp;I reserve the hall and church next week, and as long as all goes well with that I won't have to change the date. &nbsp;WoooHooo, talk about excited, hehe!!


----------



## KaZamm1061

Sexy, im home please call me.


----------



## JabbaJawz

(Edited by laureng at 2:49 pm on Jan. 17, 2002)


----------



## SxyPrincess

I'm also excited for your Lauren! &nbsp;I love weddings but I don't see myself getting married for quite some time. &nbsp;

Don't forget to keep us posted!


----------



## RoseRed

TT - The lunch is catered by Casey Jones 
They don't have a web site but the number is 301/934-3260 or 753-4181 and they also offer a men's package too!

There is also another one in Waldorf.

Lauren - - YIPPEE for you!!!!


----------



## PmoneyandTT

thanks I will be calling.. Also - Lauren congrats.. Man thats just around the corner..


----------



## KaZamm1061

Lauren Sweetheart. Am i invited to the wedding?? I BETTER BE.. BTW People how did my fourm to SEXY turn into a love affair for everyone else? Am i the DR. Ruth of SOMD????? hehehehehehehehehe


----------



## PmoneyandTT

no - Dr. Zamm.. Its great that you got this love Jones - for Sxy.. That romantic side that you have shown - lets her know - she got it like that. &nbsp;Sxy - gotta throw my hands up in the air for you.. Get your man..


----------



## SxyPrincess

Thanks, TT &nbsp;


----------



## KaZamm1061

:


----------



## SxyPrincess

You are too silly, Kaz!!!! &nbsp;

 &nbsp;


----------



## KaZamm1061

I know but you love it sweetheart.


----------



## PmoneyandTT

iTS GREAT that Zamm can openly express his feelings.. And not be afraid of getting dogged out - by other dudes.. &nbsp;this means - your passion for her is genuine? So we will be hearing about plans of engagement soon?


----------



## SxyPrincess

Engagement???? &nbsp;Not in my immediate future! &nbsp;Maybe ten years or so from now! &nbsp;

Personally, I don't need a piece of paper showing I'm committed to someone. &nbsp;


----------



## KaZamm1061

Thats why i love you honey. Its just a piece of paper. I dont need that to show my love .


----------



## PmoneyandTT

oh casual love - casual sex all the same.. 

I was kidding about the engagement thing anyway..

I guess Im old fashion - having that legal covenent with someone means something to me..


----------



## SxyPrincess




----------



## PmoneyandTT

your the greatest..


----------



## SxyPrincess

Oops, it looks like my post came after TT's! &nbsp;


----------



## PmoneyandTT

I know you are just spreading the love..


----------



## SxyPrincess

&lt;----- is spreading the love!!! &nbsp;


----------



## RoseRed

Ladies, &nbsp;Spa Day appointment isn't until March 9th. &nbsp;I'll let you know how it goes when the time comes.


----------



## PmoneyandTT

Great keep me posted.. Im excited about hearing how your day went..


----------



## ShellyCW

Hey... I haven't been on this thread before, but I just wanted to congratulate Lauren and her man.
 &nbsp; &nbsp;


----------



## JabbaJawz

Thanks Shelly!! &nbsp;I am sooo excited!!!! &nbsp;


----------



## KaZamm1061

Okay people I spill my guts online for sexy and Now she's done with me. See what happens when im too nice! I get screwed everytime. I havent seen her in three weeks, No calls, Nothing but an email basicaly saying shes done with me but still wants to be freinds. Go figure. I figured it was going to happen since i havent heard nor talk to her in three weeks. Not that i havent tryed to contact her because i have tried. I told you guys in a previous post the Southern Maryland Sucks. All women are all alike. Get a guys hopes up and then STOMP ON IT.


----------



## SxyPrincess

Whoa, Kaz! &nbsp;Maybe next time before you go &quot;bad mouth&quot; me, you should tell the facts. &nbsp;

I'm not going to get into a spit match with you on the forums...it's not proper and definately not mature.


----------



## Ken King

Kazamm,

If as you say &quot;Southern Maryland Sucks&quot;, why don't you hit the road. &nbsp;We do have a few of them that take you out of the area, try one.


----------



## Christy

Kaz, not to be terribly rude or blunt, but if it were me I'd have run for the hills long before sxy did. &nbsp;You are way over the top dude. &nbsp;I mean, how long have you guys actually known each other? &nbsp;Not a long time and you're writing her love letters on the forums? &nbsp;That's a huge indicator right there to most women (with the sudden and absolute in love mode) that you really aren't particularly in love with her, because you haven't had nearly enough time to know more than the surface personality. &nbsp;Women find that creepy, and a bit frightening. &nbsp;

You might want to chill out with the next female that comes along. &nbsp;Despite the myth, most of us have no need or desire to be some mans obsession.


----------



## vraiblonde

Well, since Kaz put his business out there for all of us to comment on...

Ditto what Christy said. &nbsp;Kaz, for you to put on the &quot;poor me&quot; line and act like Sxy is some heartless wench because she's moving on is absurd. &nbsp;I doubt the problem is that you're &quot;too nice&quot;. &nbsp;No one gets ditched for being too nice - they get ditched for incompatibility. &nbsp;The mature way to handle it is to say, &quot;Hey, we had a good time while it lasted but it wasn't meant to be&quot; and move on.

Sxy, you don't have to defend yourself. &nbsp;We understand perfectly what happened - details don't matter.


----------



## SxyPrincess

Blonde,

Thanks! &nbsp;I know I don't have to but I felt I had to stand up for myself. &nbsp;I'm glad you and Christy can see clearly.


----------



## KaZamm1061

First off i never bad mouthed her at all. All i said was i was dumped. Thats it and i just expressed my feelings about how it was done. Thats it. And to be honest with you i did say , Well i was fun while it lasted in an email to her. But thats Okay. All you people think your so perfect. Noone is perfect but then again i didnt nothing but treat her good. She admited that herself in an email to me. I never did anything to get the boot. &nbsp;If anything i was to nice., in which case i get kicked to the curb everytime. So tell me what i did to get the boot?? NOTHING except she wants to move on.So thier is no reason for this to happen.


----------



## Ken King

:cry: :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry:

(Edited by Ken King at 2:11 pm on Jan. 30, 2002)


----------



## vraiblonde

The only reason she &lt;i&gt;needs&lt;/i&gt; is &quot;because she feels like it&quot;. &nbsp;It's not like there's a court of law where, if Sxy doesn't give a good enough reason for breaking it off, she has to keep dating you or face jail time.


----------



## SxyPrincess

&nbsp;I have to giggle at that one!

BTW...it feels like bikini weather outside. &nbsp;Who wants to join me for some swimming??? &nbsp;


----------



## Christy

Wow Ken! &nbsp;Finally using the emoticons!  &nbsp;Impressive!


----------



## SxyPrincess

GO KEN! &nbsp; &nbsp;


----------



## Ken King

&nbsp;Yeah, it took this old dog a while to catch on, who knows I might make it a habit. &nbsp;Can more of them be imported?


----------



## DoWhat

Bump
The old days.


----------



## Sharon

You people are silly. :razz2:


----------



## vraiblonde

Here, Kwill


----------



## pixiegirl

I'm dying over here!


----------



## SxyPrincess

EFF ALL OF YOU!  EVERY SINGLE LAST ONE OF YOU SMACKED AZZ'S!


----------



## Pookie

> _Originally posted by PFgal _
> *Thank you!!! &nbsp;I am INCREDIBLY excited and happy about it    *



Okay, PF...I'm lost...what letter?  I don't see nuffin.


----------



## vraiblonde

> _Originally posted by KaZamm1061 _
> *Okay people I spill my guts online for sexy and Now she's done with me. See what happens when im too nice! *


 Kaz, you were right and I was wrong.  You WERE too nice.  You should have made her chase you more.  Wanna try again, now that you know?


----------



## SxyPrincess

> _Originally posted by vraiblonde _
> *Kaz, you were right and I was wrong.  You WERE too nice.  You should have made her chase you more.  Wanna try again, now that you know? *


----------



## Pookie

> _Originally posted by kwillia _
> *That's last year's news... *



Aw shiznit, kwill.....you're too quick.  I just figured that out.  A big loser point for me!


----------



## vraiblonde

> _Originally posted by SxyPrincess _
> * *


----------



## SxyPrincess

> _Originally posted by vraiblonde _
> * *


 If I use a bad word in this thread, will the entire thing be deleted?


----------



## bottoms up

hoooooolly cow patties! the infamous "letter" 






psstt! someone pass the popcorn this way please!


----------



## SxyPrincess

> _Originally posted by bottoms up _
> *hoooooolly cow patties! the infamous "letter"
> 
> psstt! someone pass the popcorn this way please!  *


 Yep, another beat-down!


----------



## Pete

Hark.........what light through yonder window breaks, but Sxy the light of my life,


----------



## vraiblonde

> _Originally posted by SxyPrincess _
> *If I use a bad word in this thread, will the entire thing be deleted? *


 No, just your post. 

NOTE:  This is why it's not a good idea to put your personal business on the forums.  OR date men who do.


----------



## DoWhat

> _Originally posted by vraiblonde _
> *No, just your post.
> 
> NOTE:  This is why it's not a good idea to put your personal business on the forums.  OR date men who do.
> *


I thought it was sooooooo sweet.


----------



## Pete

Don't delete this until I cut and paste the letter for future use.




OK go ahead now.


----------



## bottoms up

> _Originally posted by vraiblonde _
> *NOTE:  This is why it's not a good idea to put your personal business on the forums.  OR date men who do.
> *



A-#######-MEN!


----------



## SxyPrincess

I'm soooo glad I save my PM's...


----------



## bottoms up

> _Originally posted by SxyPrincess _
> *I'm soooo glad I save my PM's... *



you got PMs from Kaz too?


----------



## SxyPrincess

> _Originally posted by bottoms up _
> *you got PMs from Kaz too?  *


 Nope!  Something even better than that...


----------



## SxyPrincess

> _Originally posted by migtig _
> *Oh gawd not MY PM's?!  *


 Oh....Earl...


----------



## bottoms up

Okay, before Sxy embarrasses migtig (or anyone else  ), let's reflect on something positive from this thread. 

It also bears the beginnings of a certain someone's wedding planning! 

Here's to you PFGal!


----------



## BullDawg

> _Originally posted by KaZamm1061 _
> *Dearest Sexy:
> 
> &nbsp; &nbsp; It is very important for me to express to you how much you really mean to me. &nbsp;I wish I could do this in person while holding you in my arms and gazing into your eyes. &nbsp;But since we are physically separated by miles of emptiness, this expression must come in the form of letters such as this.
> 
> &nbsp; &nbsp; Sexy, I know it is difficult for you, as it is for me, to be separated for so long. &nbsp;Life seems to be full of trials of this type which test our inner strength, and more importantly, our devotion and love for one another. &nbsp;After all, it is said that &quot;True Love&quot; is boundless and immeasurable and overcomes all forms of adversity. &nbsp;In truth, if it is genuine, it will grow stronger with each assault upon its existence.
> 
> &nbsp; &nbsp; Sexy, our love has been assaulted many times, and I am convinced that it is true because the longer I am away from you, the greater is my yearning to be with you again. &nbsp;You are my enchanted Princess, and I am your devoted Prince. &nbsp;I cherish any thought of you, prize any memory of you that rises from the depths of my mind, and live for the day when our physical separation will no longer be.
> 
> &nbsp; &nbsp; Until that moment arrives, I send to you across the miles, my tender love, my warm embrace, and my most passionate kiss.
> 
> From this My Heart................. *





This is hilarious.   What a sap!

There should be a section called top 10 posts and this should go right at the top.


----------



## SxyPrincess

> _Originally posted by BullDawg _
> *This is hilarious.   What a sap!
> 
> There should be a section called top 10 posts and this should go right at the top. *


 *ahem* No, it should be deleted.


----------



## Athena1078

If you would like to let someone know how you truly feel about them, just click here:


you can do it too!


----------



## KaZamm1061

Wow, This is amazing. I havent been on the fourms for so long and just started to come back, and here i see my post from Jan-2002 is still going strong. After reading some of the posts i guess i shouldnt have posted my buisness online and that was my fault but then again i had noone to talk to at the time and i just wanted to express myself at that time. It's nice to see some of you have a heart and others, well, everyone has an opinion. BTW its nice to see that everyone is still here and i see new people i havent seen before. I popped in from time to time and almost RSVP'ed some of the parties but felt that i would have intruded so i let it be. Have a wonderful day everyone.


----------



## vraiblonde

Psssst...Kaz...tell her that you write things like that to women on several different forums.  Tell her you vaguely remember her name.  Ask her for a pic to jog your memory of who she is.  When she sends you one, tell her it has to be naked cause you weren't looking at her face much.

No, no, don't thank me.  Just doing my part for young love.


----------



## KaZamm1061

lol You know i would respond to that but i think its better left alone. heheheheheheheheehehehehehe.. BTW... Oh never mind...


----------



## BullDawg

> _Originally posted by KaZamm1061 _
> *lol You know i would respond to that but i think its better left alone. heheheheheheheheehehehehehe.. BTW... Oh never mind... *





One question for you -   Was it really that good?


----------



## otter

> _Originally posted by vraiblonde _
> *Psssst...Kaz...tell her that you write things like that to women on several different forums.  Tell her you vaguely remember her name.  Ask her for a pic to jog your memory of who she is. *



 Vrai


----------



## SxyPrincess

> _Originally posted by BullDawg _
> *One question for you -   Was it really that good? *


  Hey, Kaz...you got any chocolate syrup I can borrow?


----------



## SxyPrincess

Hey, Athena - how'd you find that?


----------



## vraiblonde

> _Originally posted by SxyPrincess _
> *Hey, Kaz...you got any chocolate syrup I can borrow?  *


Don't talk to her, Kaz.  She's just trying to suck you back in, then the minute you act interested she'll kick you to the curb.  Just use her for *pssspssspssss* then ignore her.  She'll be your love slave for life.


----------



## KaZamm1061

> _Originally posted by KaZamm1061 _
> *lol You know i would respond to that but i think its better left alone. heheheheheheheheehehehehehe.. BTW... Oh never mind... *



Yes it was.


----------



## KaZamm1061

> _Originally posted by otter _
> * Vrai  *


OMG SEXY I cant believe you said that. Im going to pm you with my response.


----------



## crabcake

*YES!!!*

I knew it was better to skip tiki and hang here tonight! 



> _Originally posted by KaZamm1061 _
> *OMG SEXY I cant believe you said that. Im going to pm you with my response. *



you started it in public. finish it in public. 

you'll ruin the fun for the rest of us. it's like having a movie cut out right before the climactic ending. :cry:


----------



## SxyPrincess

*Re: YES!!!*



> _Originally posted by crabcake _
> *I knew it was better to skip tiki and hang here tonight!
> 
> 
> 
> you started it in public. finish it in public.
> 
> you'll ruin the fun for the rest of us. it's like having a movie cut out right before the climactic ending. :cry: *


 Nope!  I never kiss & tell...


----------



## crabcake

*Re: Re: YES!!!*



> _Originally posted by SxyPrincess _
> *Nope!  I never kiss & tell... *



oh, all you did was kiss?  

should've gone to tiki i guess.


----------



## Athena1078

> _Originally posted by SxyPrincess _
> *Hey, Athena - how'd you find that?   *


I'm just that good.


----------



## SxyPrincess

> _Originally posted by Athena1078 _
> *I'm just that good. *


----------



## KaZamm1061

SXY you have mail. Crabcake i think ill leave you to suspense.


----------



## vraiblonde

Kaz, you just don't listen worth a hoot!  Okay, Sxy - I tried.  Kick him to the curb.


----------



## otter

<marquee behavior="alternate" direction="right" bgcolor="#FF0000" height="100" width="200" loop="-1"><font color="#FFFF00">KILL THIS THREAD PLEASE > </font></marquee>


----------



## DoWhat

> _Originally posted by otter _
> *<marquee behavior="alternate" direction="right" bgcolor="#FF0000" height="100" width="200" loop="-1"><font color="#FFFF00">KILL THIS THREAD PLEASE > </font></marquee> *


Bump
Does that kill the thread?
:shrug:


----------



## crabcake

> _Originally posted by DoWhat _
> *Bump
> Does that kill the thread?
> :shrug: *


----------



## KaZamm1061




----------



## crabcake

Happy Birthday Kazamm!! 

  



_If Sxy were still around, I know she'd have posted this._


----------



## ememdee19

> _Originally posted by crabcake _
> * Happy Birthday Kazamm!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If Sxy were still around, I know she'd have posted this. *




Alllll..........


----------



## KaZamm1061

Thanks... Sorry my post was late but i havent had time to get online to check things out..


----------



## crabcake

I feel a beatdown ... comin' on. :guitar:


----------



## nomoney

> _Originally posted by kwillia _
> *Here it is, nomoney... You really need to do historical research in your spare time to get the full flavor of this place tho.... *




oh; so that sxy chick had a cyber lover? how sweet


----------



## crabcake

> _Originally posted by kwillia _
> *You are just all giggly and such cause you were smart enough to get board mommy to delete all your good historical snit... *



not by choice  it was a by-product of banning.


----------



## KaZamm1061

lol that is so funny that all this time this post is still here. That is so old and for those who didnt know it wasnt a cyber thing, not that it mattered anyway..  cant believe people are still posting on this subject.. i think its like 3 years old cant remember..


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by KaZamm1061 _
> *lol that is so funny that all this time this post is still here. That is so old and for those who didnt know it wasnt a cyber thing, not that it mattered anyway..  cant believe people are still posting on this subject.. i think its like 3 years old cant remember.. *


----------



## KaZamm1061

Hey buddy Lee or whatever your name is. Dont you have anything better to do than try and insult someone? You have no clue what your talking about and like i said, the post is old. One day you will understand but until then GROW UP!!


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by KaZamm1061 _
> *Hey buddy Lee or whatever your name is. Dont you have anything better to do than try and insult someone? You have no clue what your talking about and like i said, the post is old. One day you will understand but until then GROW UP!! *



Dont you have anything better to do than make retarded posts?


----------



## KaZamm1061

nope sure dont. you must be the retarded one for reading them dont you think???


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by KaZamm1061 _
> *nope sure dont. you must be the retarded one for reading them dont you think???   *



I just feel the need to help out my fellow man.  Please read my siggy line and live by it.   You'll thank me later.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

Hi, Kaz...


----------



## nomoney

Kaz; do you still talk to this sxy? She got banned a while back for having cyber sex with otter right here on the forums.  What a hooch.


----------



## KaZamm1061

Nope i havent talked to her since that post in 2001. I havent really been on the forums as it has gotten to be too much drama as you can see. Some people here are  great to chat with and others have nothing else to do but try and bash others for thier posts. I come here to read them and leave not posting replys. People here are in thier little clicks and once one starts bashing you the rest follow. NOT WORTH THE TIME OR ENERGY FOR ME.


----------



## vraiblonde

> _Originally posted by KaZamm1061 _
> *NOT WORTH THE TIME OR ENERGY FOR ME.   *


 Well, apparently it is.  :dur:


----------



## Pete

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *Dont you have anything better to do than make retarded posts? *


 *Irony violation* 25 post penalty


----------



## Roy

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *Dont you have anything better to do than make retarded posts? *





> _Originally posted by KaZamm1061 _
> *I havent really been on the forums as it has gotten to be too much drama as you can see. Some people here are  great to chat with and others have nothing else to do but try and bash others for thier posts. I come here to read them and leave not posting replys. People here are in thier little clicks and once one starts bashing you the rest follow. NOT WORTH THE TIME OR ENERGY FOR ME.   *



Quite right, Peter and Vraiblonde; I believe the situation we find ourselves in here calls for a

DOUBLE IRONY ALERT w00t! w00t! w00t! DOUBLE IRONY ALERT
DOUBLE IRONY ALERT w00t! w00t! w00t! DOUBLE IRONY ALERT

with a deduction for not understanding the use of 'clique'.


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by Pete _
> *Irony violation 25 post penalty *



 I'm learning from the great one they call 'Pete'.


----------



## ememdee19

Hey Kaz,

Looks like you shoulda used that for yourself a long time ago.


----------



## KaZamm1061

> _Originally posted by ememdee19 _
> *Hey Kaz,
> 
> Looks like you shoulda used that for yourself a long time ago.
> 
> *


----------



## ememdee19

> _Originally posted by KaZamm1061 _
> * *


----------



## KaZamm1061

> _Originally posted by ememdee19 _
> *  *


----------



## ememdee19

> _Originally posted by KaZamm1061 _
> *<marquee>        </marquee>*


----------



## nomoney

I don't get it.


----------



## KaZamm1061

> _Originally posted by nomoney _
> *I don't get it. *


Dont feel bad i dont either. thats the reason for the   I think they just wanted to bump the thread


----------



## nomoney

> _Originally posted by KaZamm1061 _
> *Dont feel bad i dont either. thats the reason for the   I think they just wanted to bump the thread *



who's "_they_ "???/ Is it like a conspiracy thing??


----------



## KaZamm1061

> _Originally posted by nomoney _
> *who's "they "???/ Is it like a conspiracy thing?? *



Yeh thats it. I knew someone would catch on.


----------



## nomoney

> _Originally posted by KaZamm1061 _
> *Yeh thats it. I knew someone would catch on. *




gotcha 


so, since sxy isn't around anymore-are you allowed to talk freely about the relationship y'all had


----------



## nomoney

> _Originally posted by nomoney _
> *gotcha
> 
> 
> so, since sxy isn't around anymore-are you allowed to talk freely about the relationship y'all had *





:aaaacccchewwww:







GOD DAYUM THAT EFFIN HURT!!!!!


----------



## RoseRed

> _Originally posted by nomoney _
> *:aaaacccchewwww:
> 
> GOD DAYUM THAT EFFIN HURT!!!!! *


----------



## itsbob

> _Originally posted by Cowgirl _
> *I'd love to get a love letter just once... I guess the guys I've dated just haven't been romantic enough. &nbsp;
> I'd love for a guy to sing me a song he wrote. &nbsp;:guitar:
> The most romantic thing a guy has ever done was pick out a star for me. &nbsp;He told me that was my star, and now every time I look at it I think of him (not a bad thing).
> Here's a good question: &nbsp;What's the most romantic thing you've ever done or someone has done for you? *



He named a star after you!? *GAG*  He watches too much late night TV, surprised he didn't get you an "I've fallen and can't get up" necklace too..  Did he actually spring for the five dollars for the certificate, of did he take the cheap way out, take you outside point in the sky and say "THat's OUR star"


----------



## 404

> Originally posted by KaZamm1061
> Dearest Sexy:
> 
> It is very important for me to express to you how much you really mean to me.  I wish I could do this in person while holding you in my arms and gazing into your eyes.  But since we are physically separated by miles of emptiness, this expression must come in the form of letters such as this.
> 
> Sexy, I know it is difficult for you, as it is for me, to be separated for so long.  Life seems to be full of trials of this type which test our inner strength, and more importantly, our devotion and love for one another.  After all, it is said that "True Love" is boundless and immeasurable and overcomes all forms of adversity.  In truth, if it is genuine, it will grow stronger with each assault upon its existence.
> 
> Sexy, our love has been assaulted many times, and I am convinced that it is true because the longer I am away from you, the greater is my yearning to be with you again.  You are my enchanted Princess, and I am your devoted Prince.  I cherish any thought of you, prize any memory of you that rises from the depths of my mind, and live for the day when our physical separation will no longer be.
> 
> Until that moment arrives, I send to you across the miles, my tender love, my warm embrace, and my most passionate kiss.
> 
> From this My Heart.................


----------



## nomoney

nomoney said:
			
		

> gotcha
> 
> 
> so, since sxy isn't around anymore-are you allowed to talk freely about the relationship y'all had


You never answered me


----------



## KaZamm1061

You guys Crack me up. Still bringing up that OLD Message. It's all good.


----------



## KaZamm1061

nomoney said:
			
		

> You never answered me




And i wont either.. Thats private.. why dont you ask her.. she may tell you.. Im not..


----------



## cattitude

That warms my heart.  I love a good love story.


----------



## KaZamm1061

jazz lady said:
			
		

> Ah, the memories.


----------



## Wickedwrench

KaZamm1061 said:
			
		

>


Who the hell are you?


----------



## Keesa

That is SO RUDE.  Posting something so personal.  SHAME ON YOU.  Yes it's a good love story, but some things are better left PRIVATE.  Have any of you NO DECENCY or RESPECT left?  But I guess some people will do anything for a laugh.  That's just CRUEL.  You should be ashamed of yourself.


----------



## Nickel

Keesa said:
			
		

> That is SO RUDE.  Posting something so personal.  SHAME ON YOU.  Yes it's a good love story, but some things are better left PRIVATE.  Have any of you NO DECENCY or RESPECT left?  But I guess some people will do anything for a laugh.  That's just CRUEL.  You should be ashamed of yourself.


 He's the one that posted it, Genius, some people were just quick enough to quote it before he deleted it.


----------



## kaZlovesmetoo

KaZamm1061 said:


> Sexy, im home please call me.


----------



## Dye Tied

SxyPrincess said:


> @ Christy!!!!
> 
> BTW...doesn't this dude  look like the 7-up dot??? #
> 
> (Edited by SxyPrincess at 4:35 pm on Jan. 15, 2002)



hmmmm.


----------



## vraiblonde

This one was a megabarfer.


----------



## BuddyLee

Kazaam.  What an uber goober.


----------



## otter

:blastfromthepast:

May Sexyprincess rest in peace


----------



## cattitude

otter said:


> :blastfromthepast:
> 
> May Sexyprincess rest in peace



  She's in a better place.


----------



## cattitude




----------



## Grumpy

KaZamm1061 said:


> Okay people I spill my guts online for sexy and Now she's done with me. See what happens when im too nice! I get screwed everytime. I havent seen her in three weeks, No calls, Nothing but an email basicaly saying shes done with me but still wants to be freinds. Go figure. I figured it was going to happen since i havent heard nor talk to her in three weeks. Not that i havent tryed to contact her because i have tried. I told you guys in a previous post the Southern Maryland Sucks. All women are all alike. Get a guys hopes up and then STOMP ON IT.


----------



## kwillia

Grumpy said:


>



What... you couldn't find his thread about him and SxyPrincess, a bottle of chocolate syrup and a shower?


----------



## kwillia

RoseRed said:


> I wish I could think of something, but at the moment, my husband is SOOOOO in the doghouse for forgetting my birthday!!! &nbsp;


----------



## Pete

That damn SxyPrincess.  Broke many a hearts.


----------



## kwillia

otter said:


> <marquee behavior="alternate" direction="right" bgcolor="#FF0000" height="100" width="200" loop="-1"><font color="#FFFF00">KILL THIS THREAD PLEASE > </font></marquee>



OMG! We rocked the marquee behavior back then!


----------



## RoseRed

kwillia said:


>



This is a really old tread.


----------



## kwillia

RoseRed said:


> This is a really old tread.



It is... it reminds me how we've watched each other group up... Well some of us have grown up...


----------



## RoseRed

kwillia said:


> It is... it reminds me how we've watched each other group up... Well some of us have grown up...



You sure about that?


----------



## kwillia

RoseRed said:


> You sure about that?


----------



## jazz lady




----------



## RoseRed




----------



## Grumpy

RoseRed said:


> This is a really old tread.



Why yes, yes it is


----------



## RoseRed

Grumpy said:


> Why yes, yes it is



Good times!


----------

